# Ever tried this????



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I was sitting here pondering the wonders of the world and got to thinking. (Got to be careful doing that!)

Has anyone ever tried putting honey in a food dehydrator? What was the outcome and what did you put it in when using the machine? I was just curious. I wondered if honey would gelatinize when fully dehydrated or would it crystallize. Also, is it even possible to completely dehydrate honey?

Just curious. At home after surgery and have WAY to much tim eon my hands!!!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

No idea what would happen, but I suspect it would take a long time. With time on your hands, try it and let us know!


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

That sounds like an interesting experiment. I would think that you could put the honey in a shallow bowl near the bottom of the dehydrator to try it. I think the heater in the dehydrator would keep the honey warm enough to retard crystallization. 

At one point I think that the honey would get as thick as honey that has been stored in a freezer. Very thick and semi-solid. Would it eventually form a "skin" on the top as the outside became drier and drier? 

Darn you, now I'm curious enough to just try it. You are right about one thing though, you definitely have too much time on your hands.


----------



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Look at these:

http://www.hunyhunks.com/
"Huny Hunks is a 100% natural powdered honey blend and is made from Canadian honey, blended with maltodexterin. We dehydrate the honey, using a unique process that retains 100% of the taste. The result is a dried product that retains the fantastic taste of honey without any of the sticky clean up."

This one has maltodexterin in it, but I think I saw something like this before that did not have anything added to the honey.

How about this one: http://www.slashfood.com/2006/12/05/simply-honey-dried-honey-wafers/
"Simply Honey, dried honey wafers made from 100% honey and nothing else. They are one of the first new products designed to use dehydrated, dried honey as a way to sweeten hot beverages. They are portable and mess free, which can't be said about regular honey and each wafer is around the size and thickness of a quarter."


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

AW! SHUCKS!!....Hill's Hivery. Just when you thought you had a MILLION DOLLAR idea, somebody beat you to it. Bummer! Huny Hunks??!!!!.. Lol.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

I think??? I was reading about a similar product in an old bee magazine and the dehydrated honey was used as a base to which was added a small quantity of pulverized dried fruit. the original inventors idea was to move away from two consumer negatives in regards to honey which were 1) it was messy and 2) it was too sweet. a patent was issued for the process in 1933 which went into the public domain 7 years later.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I tried it awhile back. I put it in a container lined with wax paper. The honey got exceedingly thick, much like very tough taffy. I didn't care for it, particularly, and think it may have lost some of its flavor from the long exposure to heat.


----------

